# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why I Love Dreaming

## Dreamworld

Basically I just realized why dreams were something I couldn't just "let be".

I've realized dreams were a sort of empathic get away. Since my adolescence, my parents raised me by me doing things for the toy at the end, and all the countless times they never kept their word on the punishments. I soon became very logical and distant. But their strict school, and morale was still intact. I pondered about so many things, and my dreams became a sort of part of me. A place I can feel how it is to be in ones shoes, with real emotions, emotions I cannot recall when awake. 

I just wanted to know if any one or two of you have had a similar experience. , since we're all in a dreaming forum.  :wink2:

----------


## Invader

> emotions I cannot recall when awake.



This is what pertains to me the most, since you asked. I feel plenty of things in a dream that I cannot seem to bring myself to feel in real life, ever. It become difficult just to recall those emotions as the day wears on. You can relate it to the terrifying climax of a nightmare, and how that feeling might still seem somewhat palpable right after you wake up, but not after the full day has gone again. That makes sense, yes?

----------


## Dreamworld

> This is what pertains to me the most, since you asked. I feel plenty of things in a dream that I cannot seem to bring myself to feel in real life, ever. It become difficult just to recall those emotions as the day wears on. You can relate it to the terrifying climax of a nightmare, and how that feeling might still seem somewhat palpable right after you wake up, but not after the full day has gone again. That makes sense, yes?



 Yea, that's what happened after my last nightmare.

----------


## Original Poster

BRANDON!

Ugh...

I like my dreams for the same reason, I can experience states of mind I didn't know existed.

----------

